# Best place to get affordable plants in the Burnaby area?



## Orange (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone have any shop recommendations?:bigsmile:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

For affordable, this forum is best. As far as shops go, try April.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Orange said:


> Anyone have any shop recommendations?:bigsmile:


Highly recommend April's


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What type of plants are you looking for? For basic floaters, stems, the forum is a good place to start. For unique, harder to find items, April's is my go to shop. She might be able to order it in for you.


----------

